# The Perfect Outfit



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am at quite a few weddings in October!

I have looked in Monsoon but I am not thrilled with what I see  

I am looking for something classy and expensive   I tried looking on Cricket online but their site is down.

What other boutiques can I check out?? Help!!

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not a designer place but have some nice stuff

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&userType=G&categoryId=65961#jasperconran

/links


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks   I have had a browse round there.

I remember last year at the races a girl there had a wonderful outfit and I can't remember where she got it from  

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Salia,

I bought a beautiful dress from Coast, I don't know if they have a website,I think they might - thye also sell their dresses through Debenhams. Good luck with the search, hope you find something that you like   

Tina xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats it!! Thats the shop!! Coast!

I have seen my dream dress  

xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

What about Karen Millen? Thye always have beautiful dresses in

Lisa xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I love coast - i bought a beautiful dress from there for a wedding a few months ago (actually dh bought it, so that was even better!  )


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Coast is fab!!

Have to say thogh went into Karne Millen when we were on our hols, amd i spotted the perfect dress for an autumn/winter wedding, it was a dark burnt orange colour, sounds awful but but it was gorg
Lisa xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Saila said:


> Thats it!! Thats the shop!! Coast!
> 
> I have seen my dream dress
> 
> xxx


I'm glad that you found your dream dress hun, can we see a pic? 

Tina xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhhh WOW I had heard of coast but never looked on net for the shop... now I have just mentally spent the more than my DH brings home in a year! The dresses are lush, the tops are scrummy, the skirts wow, and the shooooooes *swoon* ... sorry to say it but thats better than p0rn any day!!! 

Corrina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Coast, I bought a beautiful dress for an Army dinner  

Saila, which dress have you picked? I'm going to pop on to there site now to have a look for something for me


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just been on and had a look but it must have been their summer range as i can't find it now, and it must have been popular as there isn't any in the sale!.  it is divine - and looked lovely on.

At the wedding I wore it to, someone came up to compliment me on it - and said 'yes, i liked it so much that I bought it myself - and the only reason i didn't wear it today was that i didn't like the shoes i had bought to go with it'!!

I was so relieved - it was quite a small wedding and it would have been glaringly obvious!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I adore this one from Karen Millen

http://www.karenmillen.com/fcp/product/-/Dresses/Fantasy-Beaded-Dress/903000051445?page=prod903000051445

And this one from Coast

http://www.coast-stores.com/fcp/product/-/Wedding/Lenon-Dress/2224640360

I am soooo excited 

Opinions please  feel free to pick options out for me too     I am a size 16 and have a fairly ample bust  so need something strappy that won't reveal bras 

xx

/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Saila, that is the one that I was going to suggest to you. It is really pretty and wouldn't mind getting it myself   

Tina xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh hun they're both gorgeous, but i think the coast one pips it!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Showed it to DH earlier and said that I love that dress and that I could wear it if we went somewhere special (my birthday next month, so hoping to get my parents to babysit so we can go out) I'm not going to remind him though and will see if he remembers


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I go for the Coast one too, more classy & probably last longer in terms of fashion too.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

As much as i love both of them, i would go for the Karen Millen one, its gorg. I have a few dresses from Coast and always worry that someone will have the same dress as me. i also have dresses from Karen Millen and have never seen another one at a wedding.

Are you able to try both on and see what one suits better? For the last wedding i went to i took pics of me in a few dresses that i chose makes it so much easier!! 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

